# [SOLVED] My mouse 'drops out' every so often

## mhelvens

Hi all!

I have a problem since recently. Probably because of an overdue world update a few days ago (as always) and I can't pinpoint the cause.

Every so often (unpredictably ranging from 10 seconds to 30 minutes) my mouse 'stalls' for a few seconds and is then reinitialized. (When this happens, the Totem video player will inexplicably crash as well.)

Here is the dmesg output from such an event:

```
[34382.839574] usb 8-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[34382.839582] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 6 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 23 us

[34382.851993] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 6 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 23 us

[34382.855508] usb 8-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[34382.855514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 6 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 23 us

[34382.857503] usb 8-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[34382.857508] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 6 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 23 us

[34382.861986] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34382.861993] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[34382.862000] hub 8-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[34382.862003] usb 8-1: USB disconnect, device number 6

[34382.862004] usb 8-1: unregistering device

[34382.862006] usb 8-1: unregistering interface 8-1:1.0

[34382.891169] usb 8-1: unregistering interface 8-1:1.1

[34382.936198] usb 8-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[34383.055851] hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[34383.055858] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

[34383.055868] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[34383.055876] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[34383.159696] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[34383.210821] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 full speed --> companion

[34383.210825] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[34383.210828] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[34383.261643] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[34383.261664] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

[34383.361509] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34383.361518] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 1 portsc 0093,00

[34383.361526] hub 8-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[34383.465349] hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[34383.567232] usb 8-1: new full speed USB device number 7 using uhci_hcd

[34383.687184] usb 8-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[34383.708581] usb 8-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[34383.708586] usb 8-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[34383.711573] usb 8-1: default language 0x0409

[34383.727560] usb 8-1: udev 7, busnum 8, minor = 902

[34383.727562] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1532, idProduct=0101

[34383.727564] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[34383.727566] usb 8-1: Product: Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse

[34383.727567] usb 8-1: Manufacturer: Razer

[34383.727652] usb 8-1: usb_probe_device

[34383.727654] usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[34383.729563] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[34383.729594] usbhid 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[34383.729596] usbhid 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[34385.066136] input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input101

[34385.066248] generic-usb 0003:1532:0101.0067: input,hidraw2: USB HID v10.01 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

[34385.066260] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[34385.066289] usbhid 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[34385.066291] usbhid 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[34385.068179] input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input102

[34385.068185] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 7 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 23 us

[34385.068256] generic-usb 0003:1532:0101.0068: input,hidraw3: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1

[34385.068266] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[34385.068277] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34385.072224] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 7 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 23 us
```

I've tried different USB ports. No change.

Can someone help me out with this one?

Thanks!Last edited by mhelvens on Fri Dec 21, 2012 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mhelvens

I just upgraded my kernel from 3.1 to 3.7. No further problems, but it didn't help.

Anyone?

----------

## jrussia

I would make sure your Razer firmware is up to date if you haven't yet.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Maybe USB auto-suspend.

----------

## mhelvens

 *jrussia wrote:*   

> I would make sure your Razer firmware is up to date if you haven't yet.

 

It was slightly out of date (6.20). It's now updated (6.32), but that didn't fix the problem.  :Sad: 

Interestingly, the RazerTool app (that I use to configure the mouse and update the firmware) sometimes tells me it can't connect to the mouse. "Data Integrity Error".

Also, these 'events' happen far more often when I am actually using the mouse (sometimes several times per minute). Is it possible the mouse is damaged? Or perhaps the cable? Is there a way to get some certainty?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *mhelvens wrote:*   

> Is it possible the mouse is damaged? Or perhaps the cable?

 

Certainly. Razer's thin cables are convenient but weak.

Get a 2nd opinion by trying a Linux LiveCD, or on a different computer.

----------

## mhelvens

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Maybe USB auto-suspend.

 

I've checked this out, but it seems like the symptoms are quite different.

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *mhelvens wrote:*   Is it possible the mouse is damaged? Or perhaps the cable? 
> 
> Certainly. Razer's thin cables are convenient but weak.
> 
> Get a 2nd opinion by trying a Linux LiveCD, or on a different computer.

 

I should have thought of this.  :Smile: 

----------

## mhelvens

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *mhelvens wrote:*   Is it possible the mouse is damaged? Or perhaps the cable? 
> 
> Certainly. Razer's thin cables are convenient but weak.
> 
> Get a 2nd opinion by trying a Linux LiveCD, or on a different computer.

 

I'm testing it on my work computer now. It turns out that if I lay my cable 'leftward', nothing goes wrong. If I lay it 'rightward', I get the familiar problem. I guess that confirms it. There's a break in the cable somewhere. (I guess it's the same as plugging the mouse out and in again.)

Well, I suppose it's time for a new mouse anyway. My trusty Copperhead did its duty admirably for years. Time to put it to rest. *sniff*

Thanks all!

----------

## xming

My copperhead had that after 1 year, got a replacement which was wore out after 3 months (quality was sub par) so not more razor for me, I have a roccat now.

----------

## mhelvens

 *xming wrote:*   

> My copperhead had that after 1 year, got a replacement which was wore out after 3 months (quality was sub par) so not more razor for me, I have a roccat now.

 

Really? I must've had this Copperhead for about 5 years. No problems until now.

My two favorite mouse brands are Razer and Logitech.

----------

